# snake shedding ?



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

i have a juvi cornsnake. and i have had it for about a month and a half. but he has not shed yet. i was reading a book and it said that babies shed on an average of 2 tiems a month.

is someting wrong with my snake or do i just need to wait and he will do it when he is ready.

he looks perfectly healthy.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

If he looks healthy, don't worry. It's not a regular thing, they do it whenever they feel like it.

-PK


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

It all depends on growth, its nothing to worry about. Be sure the snake has a large water bowl, it helps shedding. When his eyes to a blue or grey color, your snake is preparing for shedding. Do not touch your snake during this time as the snake is easily stressed at this time.


----------



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

what are you feeding him? you might not be feeding him enough


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

What temp do you have the habitat at?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

make sure you have a rock, wood, or something to help him rub on and shed


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

wow this is an old post from early march. my snake is fine and has shed like three times since then. thanks


----------

